# Drilling alfalfa with brillion vs grain drill



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Will a grain drill do a decent job of putting alfalfa in the ground? I have a grain drill but I can rent a Brillion if necessary. What’s the best way to plant alfalfa with a grain drill?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A Brillion seeder does a superior job of planting alfalfa.

A grain drill can bury alfalfa too deep real easy. It is better to take the small seed tubes loose from the openers and let the seed fall behind the openers on top of the ground. And then pull a culti-packer over the field.

Regards, Mike


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

The key with a small seeded crop is to get the seed in the ground, but not very far in the ground. So, whatever method you have, that you end up with that result, will work. Brillion double cultipacker seeders do a super job.

There has also been a lot of alfalfa no-tilled into bermudagrass in the fall in the south. Different no-till drills do things differently, have different type coulters, discs, drop the seed at different places. Any will work, but you need your seed very shallowly in the ground.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

On page 12 of the attached (figure 11) there is a chart of what happens to alfalfa planted at different depths to give you a better idea of Mike and Reed are talking about.

In the past I've planted a lot of alfalfa like Mike mentions (with the tubes off, letting the seeds bounce off the front of the drill), but now I do all no-till, shooting for that magical 1/4" to 1/2" depth.

Larry


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Lowest setting possible on a JD 750A and virtually zero pressure on openers on a laser graded paddock. So a very fine powdery soft seed bed.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I see Dr. Dan Undersander co-authored the guide. You want to glean information about alfalfa, he's the guy. 
If i remember right, as long as rows are 7-1/2" spacing or less, the plants per square foot would be same as a Brillion Seeder. Tonnage same also. 
Rows scare me from erosion standpoint if on a hill, but have no experience. Anyone have thoughts on that?


----------

